# Causeway Bait and Tackle!



## captnroger

Hi---with Fishing Season Right Around The Corner, I Would Like To Introduce Myself To Those Of You That Don't Know Me, My Name Is Linda And I'm Operater Of Of "causeway Sporting Goods" Aka As "causeway Bait And Tackle". We Are Located On The East Side Of Mosquito Lake On Rt.88. We Have Been In Business For More Then 50 Years. My Dad, Dan Galbincea Inventor Of The "erie Dearie Lure" Built The Building In 1953. Over The Years We Have Heard A Lot Of Fish Stories, And Are Waiting To Hear Yours. Our Customers Are Like Family.
We Have Fishing And Hunting Licences, Live Bait, Beverages ,snacks Ice, Beer And A Large Selection Of Tackle.
We Rent Boats And Boats/motors. And We Have The Only Launch Ramp In Ohio That Has ----launching With Asssistance.
We Are Open 365 Days A Year. 
Spring Hours Will Be 5:30a.m.-10:00p.m Monday Thru Thurs.
5:30a.m.-1:00 A.m. Friday
5:00a.m.-1:00 A.m. Saturday
5:00a.m.-10:00P.M. Sunday

Winter Hours Are 6:00a.m.-6:00p.m.

A Web Site Is In The Making And Will Have Fishing Reports, Weather Reports And Pictures Of What Customers Are Catching.
I Will Write Later When I Get Our Www Address.

Call Us Anytime For A Fishing Report--330-637-7076

Hope To Seee Ya Soon!!!!


----------



## papaperch

Looking forward to the website Linda. I used to get a charge out of teasing your Dad about what the best erie lure was for walleye. Of course you know which one he always picked. Really miss the gentle digs we used to give one another. I think I first met your dad when I was about seven. I can remember him netting his own minnows up at erie and bringing them down here to sell in the shop you are running now. So you know I am no spring chicken myself. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Be sure to post the link on the site and I'll put it in my favorites. I'm about 1 and 1/2 hours from 'squito and have ice fished it a couple of times. If I have up to date reports, I would be more inclined to fish it more. (I'll also need bait!!  )

By the way, I think it is awesome that your dad invented the Erie Dearie. Caught tons of walleye on them bad boys as I'm sure everyone else has also!!

Take Care!
Sam


----------



## atrkyhntr

CYA soon... Always stop by when your open just to see what is hitting what and where...


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

*papaperch, sounds like you knew my dad well. it will be 8 years ago in june that he past away. we all sure miss him. i wish he was here now to help me deal with this new park pride pass issue. i know he would have known how to fight it. it is really going to hurt our businesss, because we lease from the division of parks and recreation. everythng 20 feet west of our store belongs to the state. now if someone rents a boat--they have to pay an extra $5.00 to get to it. and those that launch from here
have to pay the launching fee plus the $5.00 to get to the ramp. it's not going to be fun trying to explain this to our customers,and i'm sure we will lose some customers. 
and i'm very upset over this.
i did go to columbus to testify a the hearing. and it looks like our hands are tied.
i was told if i didn't agree with their plan i could drop my lease and they could always chain it off. at that point--. i shut up.*


----------



## atrkyhntr

Never say it is too late on the pay to park BS
Check out this thread 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22107
I have listed ways to fight using our state senators and they have responded as I hoped and have sponsored bills to stop this BS...
also check out this link to see that Taft is not going to use the money for the state parks but to add to the general fund
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23879


----------



## papaperch

Linda , if I remember right I believe my dad worked with your dad at mill before he started bait shop. I remember we always stopped there to get the lake shiners as bait. My dad always preferred them to fat heads. It was always THE place to stop to get the latest info on the CROSSWAY fishing situation. My dad was an avid angler and we went at least 2 - 4 times a week. This was shortly after you dad opened the shop. I remained a regular customer until the shop was run by someone that was not a member of your family.

I returned when your dad resumed control of the operation. I dont think your dad ever knew my name but he sure loved to cross horns with me on fishing. I started out as a " If it aint a bass it aint really a fish " fisherman. I gradually became a panfish pursuer. Your dad was a " If it aint a walleye it aint really a fish" and he never did change far as I know.

On the park pride pass issue , you will find some staunch allies here. Clyde aka "trkyhtr" has been on top of this from the getgo. It has its share of supporters here too but only because they happen to believe the politicians rhetoric. I offered to go to work for any of the supporters of this and deliver the same job performance these politicians have given us. It may sound awful corny but the politicians are our employees. We hire them when we VOTE for them. I am so sorry that this issue has the potential to affect your effort to continue your familys heritage. I offer you the 101's screaming eagles motto " Pity the poor B******S , they got us surrounded, "adopted after the seige of Bastonge during WWII. Take care.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Hi Guys And Gals, 
I Will Be Doing My Spring Order Within The Next Few Days. If There Is Anything Anybody Needs Me To Special Order, Let Me Know. If We Don't Have It-we Will Order It For You. Also Let Me Know What Items You Have Heard Alot About, And What's Your Favorite Tackle Lures, Line ,rods And Reels,and Etc.. -it Helps Me With My Spring Order. Thanks Linda


----------



## JIG

If U could please post the days and hours your open and a good supply of jigs and minnows and Ill be happy!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Jig- check out the first post, the hours of operation are listed.

I have a camper on Mosquito. I stop in Causeway Bait every weekend. They always have evrything needed for a days fishing. They also employ the cutest girls you will ever see working in a baitshop.


----------



## JIG

I read that a week ago and after posting this I thought about that! Thanks I might be up there wed mornin!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

You're Too Funny. The Girls Read Your Post,hetfieldinn. They Thought It Was Cute. 
I Think You Are Now One Of Their Favorite Customers. Nice Compliment. Thanks


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Ice Is Starting To Float Out There. It Was All Clear On The South Side On 88, But I See That Some Of It Has Come Up To The Causeawy Again. Not Much , But Some. Hope It Will Shift Out Of Here By Tomorrow. Linda


----------



## ShakeDown

Nothin like live bait and ladies


----------



## KSUFLASH

There is nothing like waking up early in the morning, making the trip up to Mosquito, stopping at the baitshop, and having a warm welcome from the young ladies at the store. I always leave the bait store in a good mood with hopes of having a good day.

Anything I could ever need to fish Mosquito is in your store and then some. I especially like the the boat plug supply you have, as we all know I sure do have problems with remembering everything for my boat.

Too all the ladies, your smile makes a differance too some of us as we are barley awake.

Lets get the fish on!!!!!!

flash-----------------------------------------------out


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Ksuflash...thanks For Reminding Me _i Forgot To Order My Boat Plugs This Year._ I'll Have A Good Supply Of Them When I Get Them. And Thanks For Everything Else You Said. Linda


----------



## Mr.Bass.

Hmmmmmm boat plugs........................................ I forgot about that one morning. lol
lol


----------



## Gju42486

how about a picture of those cute employees,lol


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

The Dock Boys?????? LOL..................................LINDA


----------



## atrkyhntr

hahahaa....


----------



## atrkyhntr

didn't make it out yesterday Linda...
how was the fishing?
THANKS


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

OUR WEBSITE ISN'T FINISHED YET , BUT YOU CAN CHECK OUT WHAT IS DONE. THERE IS A LOT MORE TO COME. 
WWW.CAUSEWAYSPORTINGGOODS.COM 
ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE GREATLY APPREICATED. LINDA


----------



## deepwater

Need Help! What's A Good Bait For Catching Catfish?


----------



## Reel Lady

Hi Deepwater  I see that you are a new member to OGF... Awesome! You'll love it here  
About your catfish bait question, you should definitely look around the Catfish Thread to answer alot of your questions. That's where you'll find our "Catfish Experts" .
I can tell you from my own experience what has worked for me in the past though...
I/we have caught catfish (flatheads and Channel) on Shrimp (raw), liver, minnows, worms, and believe it or not, Gulp! 
Marcia


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

The Waders Are Getting Limits Of Nice Sized Walleyes Using Flor.grn Jigs And Minnows.
A Lot Of Smaller Sized Crappies Are Being Caught Off The Causeway.

Just A Little Note: Our Boat Rental Is Closed For The Season And Our Docks Will Be Taken Out This Week-end--but If You Want To Launch Feel Free To With Out Charge. We Will Leave 2 Sections In For You Until The Snow Flies.
We Will Be Open All Winter For Your Fishing Needs.
I'm Really Looking Foward To Seeing All The Ice Fisherman Again, And Remember You Can Park At Our Dock Area Anytime During The Winter.
I Will Try To Keep That Area Plowed Out For Ya.

Thank You For Your Business This Spring And Summer! We Appreicate You All.
Thanks, Linda


----------



## DaleM

Keep the lot cleaned Linda, I'm sure you will see several of us there this winter for a little ice time. Thanks for promoting us also. We'll be in touch with you here soon.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

I Just Wanted To Wish You All A Very Merry Christmas And A Limit Out Year For 2006!!!! And A Big Thank You For Your Business This Past Year, We Appreciate You All. Thanks Again, Linda


----------



## WarEagle

Good Morning All. Merry Christmas. 

I am heading to Youngstown in about an hour. Maybe I can swing in and check out the cute employees in person this week.

Hopefully this cold misty rain will quit... my luck it will turn to snow. And I can get a line wet.


WAR


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

All The Cute Employees Are Laid-off For The Winter. You're Stuck With Me Or My Uncle Oscar. (but We're Nice And Friendly) Thanks Linda


----------



## DaleM

Not to worry Linda we'll Keep you, that's for sure.


----------



## liquidsoap

rats, i wanted to see them too, but still enjoy coming to your baitshop, you and your uncle are some of the friendliest peoples i know


----------



## WarEagle

I have to admit... I forgot all about stopping by. I got in the Christmas Spirit when I walked in the door to a new tackle box from my Mother in Law... and never looked back.

I am home in Indy already. 

I will stop next time. I promise. And who knows... maybe the hotties will be back to work, not that you aren't good enough of course.



WAR


----------



## starguitar

deepwater said:


> Need Help! What's A Good Bait For Catching Catfish?


I have never went wrong with nightcrawlers with a nice sized waited down to the bottom of the lake!! My other secret weapon, is a rooster tail.. They go crazy on these!! Wait I will usually do is use a rooster tail and bait with a worm.. Then if thats not working... I mix these three ingrediants together...
on piece bread, yam, and peanut butter... I am telling this is killer.. If there are cats you will catch!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

sale
Starting Today Through August, All Lures (except A.C.shiners, Erie Dearies and Erie Dearie Weapons) Will Be On Sale At A 20% Discount.
All Rod And Reels And Line Will Also Be Marked Down 20%.
Other Overstocked Items Will Be Also Discounted Even More.
Come Visit Us And Check Us Out.....................................linda


----------



## liquidsoap

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> sale
> Starting Today Through August, All Lures (except A.C.shiners, Erie Dearies and Erie Dearie Weapons) Will Be On Sale At A 20% Discount.
> All Rod And Reels And Line Will Also Be Marked Down 20%.
> Other Overstocked Items Will Be Also Discounted Even More.
> Come Visit Us And Check Us Out.....................................linda


Thanks for the update Linda, Ill be in next time I am up there to do a stock up on huskyjerks. Thanks.


----------



## knightwinder

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> All The Cute Employees Are Laid-off For The Winter. You're Stuck With Me Or My Uncle Oscar. (but We're Nice And Friendly) Thanks Linda


You guys and gals are great!
keep up all the great service!


----------



## chaunc

Linda, hows the bite going on over there? I'm hoping to make a couple more trips over this month but this weather is keeping me cooped up at home. Are the guys wading at night in this cold weather catching any fish?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Hi Chaunc, 
There Are A Few Guys Wading, Last Week One Guy Caught 4 Walleyes On The South Side By The 88 Launch Ramp.
One Guy Caught A 26 Inch Walleye Off The Causeway Bridge 3 Night Ago Using Rooster Tails.
A Few Crappies Are Being Caught ---but There Just Isn't Too Many Fishermen Out Trying To Catch Them. Linda


----------



## backagainbaha

Any ice out there yet? I am sure there has to be a thin coat


----------



## DaleM

I'd suggest you check the hardwater area for ice info. Just so you know Linda posted this in the ICE(hardwater) section of the site:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61935


----------



## neocats1

Hey Linda and all the Cuaseway Crew. Look forward to meeting you all next weekend at he get together.


----------



## polecat

Hey folks. Looking to start fishing Mosquito soon. Any tips on where and when for walleyes and crappies. Never been there this early[ 3/25/07] and need a tip or two on what to throw. Hope you can help the POLECAT.


----------



## snag

as of yesterday there was ice about 100yds out on the north side from rt88 and on the south side a couple 100 yds out there was ice and all stained water,but that will all change daily with this warm temps..


----------



## MikeOSU

Linda
has anybody been doing good with the walleyes? i'm thinking of making the trip this saturday morning...

Any info would be appreciated.. thanks!

Mike S.
Toronto, Ohio


----------



## chaunc

Linda, i stopped back in to show you the cooler full of crappies. They took a picture but it came out blurry. 105 crappies and 1 walleye. Hope i can find them next month too.


----------



## Big Daddy

WOW! Nice job Ken! Sounds like you had a GREAT day!


----------



## chaunc

got 125 on monday and gave them to the people on shore. i kept 2 crappies and a 22" walleye for myself. what a great week.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Really Nice Crappies Chaunc! They Have Been Biting Real Good. *
I Think The Big Bite Is On!!!!!* A Lot Of Catches Of Crappies Coming In. Linda


----------



## chaunc

Took my brother and his best friend out friday and put them on the crappies. We caught well over 300. Threw all the females with eggs back. We also got a walleye and some big bluegills 8 and 9 inchers. You have a picture of us at the shop holding up some fish. My camera's broken so i cant take pics to post. The bite IS on.


----------



## peple of the perch

what were u using and are the people who r wadding from shore doing any good??


----------



## chaunc

Dont know about the waders but everything we used worked. Jig and minnow, worm, or just plain jig. They hit it all.


----------



## RogerBarker

Mosquito Anglers,

This Sunday I'll have a guest here from England who likes to fish. Plan "A" is to rent a boat & motor at Causway Sporting Goods and catch some Crappies and possibly Walleye. I haven't fished much in 25 years, but I do have some modern spinning and spincast outfits. So, what do you recommend for:

1. Where on the lake to fish?
2. What time of the day should we be there "for sure"?
3. What fishing technique should we use?

In case this is confidential information, you can email me at:

rbarker1(Insert AT)alltel.net

I have started fishing again recently, but haven't been very successful.

Thanks for any help.

RogerBarker


----------



## Big Daddy

Stay on the North side of the Causeway... 10-12 ft of water... minnows on a jig... walleye or crappie


----------



## RogerBarker

Thanks, Carl. Are there particular colors that work best this time of year?

Roger


----------



## Big Daddy

Gold is good... Chartruse... White.... Take a few different colors and try them all.


----------



## RogerBarker

Carl,

Thanks again. We'll try um all. I'll report back how we make out.

Roger


----------



## jfloro955

any one tell me some good ice fishing spots near medina ohio


----------



## MuskieMan35

I use your store everytime I visit Squito...
AND I do enjoy seeing the ladies! (Sometimes that's the highlight of the trip!) 

What's the ice status? I want to get into Pikie bay for some Pike...
Open by Fri?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Still alot of ice on lake, but it is open under the 88 causeway bridge. I heard they were catching some crappies and walleyes with jigs and minnows.
Looking forward to spring!!!! Let's hope we have a better April this year then we had last year. Thanks Linda


----------



## ezbite

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> Still alot of ice on lake, but it is open under the 88 causeway bridge. I heard they were catching some crappies and walleyes with jigs and minnows.
> Looking forward to spring!!!! Let's hope we have a better April this year then we had last year. Thanks Linda


good to hear, im hitting the spilway and walnut run in about an hour, i might just head up to the bridge to and see if an northerns are hanging out and want to meet.lol.


----------



## mrphish42

Thanks Linda.......Get the winds to blow abit ......some this way.....some that way......and before you know it.......we will be fillin' up your parking lot...... Looking fore-ward to seeing you this spring......hope mother-nature tends to be some-what kind this year and that you and the store have a good year..Take care.....and once again thanks foe the post....... JonSr.


----------



## NooB24

I might have to head up to the spillway this weekend. ive been steelhead fishin in conneaut every weekend and starting to get tired of the drive up there.... Any one been having luck in the spillway at all?


----------



## JimmyC

Sounds good! Time 2 get those mantles and propane tanks ready! I'm gonna head up 2 the causeway soon..... Hunt down some slabs! .... We also gotta get some more pike from the creek!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Web-site Is Back Up And Running. Let's Hope Nobody Hacks Into It Again. Hope To See Ya Soon!!!!! Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Hi all, Fishing is picking up.
One guy went out at dark and by 1:00a..m He had about 50 plus crappies . They were really nice sized ones. He was fishing on the south end by the spillway.
And they are starting to catch some crappies and walleyes off the 88 causeway at night, using jigs and minnows.
One guy wading on the south east shore caught 5 nice sized walleyes on jigs and minnows.

If I can get the pictures to go through, i will have them up shortly.

Thanks Linda

Check out our web-site: CausewaySportingGoods.com


----------



## Guest

thanks linda, we kick off this weekend.


----------



## bzlgw1

Hi Linda,
Has there been any crappie waders out; and if so, have they been doing any good.


----------



## peple of the perch

Linda you better stock up, I think just about every fisherman from NE ohio is going to go to skeeter this weekend.


----------



## DonVittorio

Thanks for the great, friendly service that we experienced this weekend. Your staff are top notch and were handling the rush of people really well. I am sure it was due to the minnows, we cught a 13.5 inch perch off the causeway. 1/2 dozen or so and we would have had a nice fry.
Don


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

DonVittorio said:


> Thanks for the great, friendly service that we experienced this weekend. Your staff are top notch and were handling the rush of people really well. I am sure it was due to the minnows, we caught a 13.5 inch perch off the causeway. 1/2 dozen or so and we would have had a nice fry.
> Don


Thank you for the compliments, it is very much appreciated. We try real hard to be the place you want to come to.
And I'll tell you a little secret..............We have magic minnows. 
Shhhh....Don't tell anyone. LOL Linda


----------



## ezbite

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> And I'll tell you a little secret..............We have magic minnows.
> Shhhh....Don't tell anyone. LOL Linda




ah, the old magic minnows. sweet


----------



## mirrocraft mike

There really are magic ezbite

I bought three dozen Sunday. After the girl placed them in my bucket I took a look at them and they turned into 4 1/2 dozen Couldn't believe my eyes.


Didn't See you Linda But I agree your Staff provided great service to me also.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Thanks. Linda


----------



## slab sider

Well linda looking forwerd to seeing you i have ben fl. for about 15 years and im mooving back i do miss my walleye fishing and hunting for big dear so ill see you some time in may i leveinh some time the ferst week of may and i hope to be on the lake by the 2nd week see you soon.

slab sider aka mike


----------



## Tom Means

N.E.W.C. 2nd Annual Spring Open
Presented by Trumbull County Tourism Bureau

We are only a few days away from this great event and the phone has been ringing steadily from anglers about this event. As of last night we have had 27 teams call about info for this event in the last 6 days, along with the entries allready in, we should have a super 2nd Annual spring open event.

The biggest question seems to be about the payout. We will pay down 5 places with 21 teams entered. First place is guaranteed a minimum of $2,500.00.

Second most asked question is for hotel info. For your Mosquito Lake Walleye Angler Packet, Contact Trumbull Couty Tourism Bureau at (866) 360-1552, or visit Explore Trumbull County.com. We are recommending the Days Inn in Niles at (330) 544-1301.

We will be accepting entries now till thursday at home office, we will be at the Marina on sat from 4 - 5 pm, then we will be at the Gander Mountain in Niles from 5:30 - 7:00 pm for teams needing to register.

We will except entries at the ramp morning of the event, but if possible please sign up by saturday evening, to help make things smoother on Sunday morning.

For info or entry forms go to www.neweasterwalleyecircuit.com or e-mail me at [email protected].

For all your bait, tackle, Fishing License, and snacks for the day please visit our sposors Joe and Kathy at the Mosquito Lake Marina, or Linda and the Gang at the Causeway Bait and Tackle (they have gas as well). Tell them the N.E.W.C. sent you, and if you get the chance, thank them for helping make this great event happen.

Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend.

Tom Means


----------



## JFeeds

How did the tournament/derby go this past Sunday at Mosquito? I saw a flyer for it at the bait shop and didn't hear anything about it.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Our website fishing report and photo gallery is fixed and updated. Thanks for your patience. LINDA and THE CREW

Visit us at CausewaySportingGoods.com


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Here's the fishing report for May 27,2008--just in case you haven't been to our web-site to check it out. Linda



Fishing Report for May 27, 2008

Bluegills: They are catching them using mainly jigs and meal worms or wax worms. 

Catfish: Always an easy fish to catch here on Mosquito Lake! We've seen some big ones lately, one as big as 47 lbs!!! There are big ones out there!! Check out our photo gallery for the picture, I will be posting it soon!!! Despite what you do or what you are fishing for, you are more than likely to catch a cat out here, maybe you'll get the next monster!!! 

Crappies: HEARING LOTS OF CRAPPIE!!! Most of them are being caught up north just past the Rattle Snake Island before the buoys. Try fishing for them with a jig and a minnow, about 8-9 feet deep. Hearing lots of good things from where the Christmas trees were dropped. We are still seeing them brought in off of the 88 causeway, doing much better in the early mornings and late evenings. Hearing guys using bright colored jigs, yellow chartreuse, hot pink, green chartreuse, and orange, tip them with your choice of a minnow, wax worm or a couple maggots!! The evening bite is typically the best for off shore fishing!!! And remember set a depth!! If you fish too deep you'll merely catch catfish!!! 

Perch: Seeing a good amount of them being caught off of the 88 causeway, all of nice size for the most part. Also on the north end being caught with crappies in water about 7-9 feet deep. Simply using a jig tipped with a minnow or a wax worm. 

Northern Pike: Haven't seen too many of them but hear a few of them being caught every week. 

Walleyes: Seeing and hearing of limits being caught!!! Not too many off of the 88 causeway, hearing lots from the North End, still in water about 5-9 feet. We've heard reports that jigs and leeches are working VERY well for the guys up north. Some are trolling the buoy line and doing well also. The Rapala Hot Steel color has been very prominent. They are jigging, trolling and even drifting! Jigs and minnows or worms are working well too. They are fishing both sides of the lake, try using the Northland Fire Eye Jigs tipped with a leech or half of a crawler. Guys are saying that just on out skits of the brushy weed bed areas jigs with holographic eyes are working very well. Have also heard guys catching them down by the "crane area" (south east side of lake.) 

Bass: Heard them being caught in the bay areas. Some really nice size ones! Try the South west side bay just across from the cemetery area. Heard reported depths of 5-9 feet. 


We report what we hear from the fishermen, and we have posted some pictures in the Photo Gallery to prove the fisherman's stories we try to add more every week!! 

Hope to see you soon! Linda and Crew!


----------



## Big Daddy

Thanks for the report Linda! Sounds like the lake is pretty hot right now!


----------



## cmiller

No new posts? How's Linda?


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I went to the causeway south end 2 weeks ago from today and caught eight catfish then 2 weeks before that caught 8 crappie 2 perch and 2 catfish went out on a boat today and caught a catfish and bluegail where the hell are the damn walleye in that lake?!!


----------



## cmiller

MuskieManOhio said:


> I went to the causeway south end 2 weeks ago from today and caught eight catfish then 2 weeks before that caught 8 crappie 2 perch and 2 catfish went out on a boat today and caught a catfish and bluegail where the hell are the damn walleye in that lake?!!


At the state Park Marina! Caught 2 in 30 mins!! :B


----------



## MuskieManOhio

on what? jigs and minnows?


----------



## MuskieManOhio

how big? were they cigars?


----------



## cmiller

Jig and crawler. Cigars. But, that only tells me that there are probally more in the area.


----------



## chaunc

And go after the gills. Some very nice gills in this lake and they are hittin good. Find the wood with weeds around it and you can do this.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

icic probably a lot of perch tht way too?


----------



## WalleyeWhacker

We caught (1) fairly large cat and (5) crappies last night on a boat just off the northwest side of the causeway. I lost a monster later in the weed beds down by the cemetary after a 5-10 minute fight. Didn't seem to be a cat because it came up just eniugh at first for me to see a lighter color flash then it was gone. We tried trolling the northern bouys with no success.


----------



## peple of the perch

WalleyeWhacker said:


> We caught (1) fairly large cat and (5) crappies last night on a boat just off the northwest side of the causeway. I lost a monster later in the weed beds down by the cemetary after a 5-10 minute fight. Didn't seem to be a cat because it came up just eniugh at first for me to see a lighter color flash then it was gone. We tried trolling the northern bouys with no success.


It could have been a pike. There are some nice ones in that lake, or a nice eye.


----------



## chaunc

Linda, i've been trying to find some Kaboom deep divers in number 19 and 21. Would you have any of them at your shop? You can PM me with the answer.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Hi well today on August 4th me and my brothers car broke down im very sorry that we broke down right in your parking lot but thanks for not towing it. Then when we finally got it started we took off and went fishing but he forgot his backpack with his tackle in it! You found it and returned it to him and I want to thank you very much although we did get skunked and my brother said it was his worst fishing trip because after he got back with his tackle his pole snapped in half with a snag and lost his new buzz bait.
:S

Thank You,!
MuskieManOhio


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Boy, you sure did have a bad day---maybe next time it'll be better.
Linda


----------



## Lewzer

> Linda, i've been trying to find some Kaboom deep divers in number 19 and 21. Would you have any of them at your shop? You can PM me with the answer.


Looks like she has them chaunc:

http://daveslures.com/orderinfo.html


----------



## MuskieManOhio

hopefully :]


----------



## chaunc

Lewzer said:


> Looks like she has them chaunc:
> 
> http://daveslures.com/orderinfo.html


Yeah. I checked that out before i posted. Noone has the numbers i'm looking for. She sent me a pm and said she has what i need. Gonna head over and get a few.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

FOR THE FIRST TIME IN OVER 25 YEARS---WE WILL BE CLOSING DOWN FOR 2 MONTHS THIS WINTER. WE WILL CLOSE ON* NOV.1st UNTIL THE LAST PART OF DECEMBER OR UNTIL ICE FISHING STARTS. * SORRY FOR ANY INCONVIENENCE.


THANKS, LINDA


----------



## cmiller

Why is that Linda? remodeling?


----------



## lpltonker

I have never had my small boat out on your lake before. I checked the fishing reports page and the last report posted is dated June 23. I would like to come out later this week and try for some perch or walleye. Any info anyone can pass along would be greatly appreciated. I plan on stopping in the store as well.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

That report was suppose to be dated for July , not June. We will be updating Tues. Linda


----------



## dynamite1298

hey i just called out to our place. and got 2 differnt answers . do you have nitro worms there? and what time do you open. i havent been out there for over 13 years . im bringing my son out on thursday morning for his birthday. to do so shore fishing? thanks bill/ dynamite1298


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

We do have some, but they are marked reserved---so they must be for you.Did you ask her to save you a couple dozen. Linda


----------



## dynamite1298

no? she didnt say she would save them for me. so im not sure if she did. i would like 3 or 4 dozon nitro worms. i told her i didnt need them until thurs morn. my 9 year old loves the nitro worms. he can be different some times.. lol what time do you open up on thursdays


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

we open at 5:30 a.m.


----------



## dynamite1298

:G thanks linda far all your help my son caught 6 nice blue gill and 3 crappies before the rain came. he had fun ............ thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewzer

Hey dynamite1298, 
Those nitroworms are just regular crawlers soaked in D&C green #8. It's the same dye put into the old type antifreeze. I see you are in Randolph. I'll be at West Branch tomorrow (Saturday) if you want some.


----------



## dynamite1298

hi linda. im bringing my oldest out on sat morning will u have shinners ,nitro worms, leeches, suckers, ect,ect


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Wow!!!! What a fantastic ice fishing season so far this year. Usually everything starts at the Southend, but not so this year. 
We are hearing so many good reports--Limits on the Northend by the buoy line. I heard there were at least 50 shantys there yesterday.
Ice is Good --Fishing is Good and the fishermen are friendly and excited.(What more can we ask for?) God sure answered my prayers.
They are buying Jiggin Rapalas--Vib-es---Sonars---Kastmasters and Swedish Pimples. Our supply is down, but we have an order coming in by Wednesday. 
Doing pretty good on crappies and perch also.
For being so cold this winter -the fishing sure is HOT HOT HOT!
I have never had such fun working through a winter before.
We have minnows, maggots, waxworms, nightcrawlers and and for the 1st time ever ,we are selling MOUSIES. 
Our hours are 6:30 a.m.--6:00 p.m Monday --Friday
6:00 a.m.--6:00 p.m. Saturday--Sunday
Great start to a new year!!! Thank You All!! See ya soon, Linda


----------



## whit

Mousies?!?! That's OLD SCHOOL!! Grew up Fishing the Finger Lakes in New York- would be at the bait shop with my Dad and Uncle 1 hour before it opened to get the MAGIC- GOTTA FISH'EM ON A SMALL HOOKS JUST OFF THE BOTTOM!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Check out our web-site. We finally got it fixed. Thanks , Linda
www.CausewaySportingGoods.com


----------



## chaunc

Linda, how high has the lake level risen? Shenango is pretty high over here. Any more than a couple feet and i'm putting the ice gear away.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Chaunc, Full summer pool is 901.4. Current level is 901.53. So it's up some. Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Here are some pictures of the latest catches to come through our door 
If you want anymore info on the pics just let usknow and we will post the info.
Good Luck! :B
-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Hey Guys,
Thought I'd share a pic with you. Just caught and brought in by Leadcorebean 

Crappie, Walleye & Perch.

Thank for bringing in fish everybody. 


-Sarah @Causeway


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Well....we got a few more 

One of Zane Calhoune holding a very nice perch caught on a Vib'e' & one of our parking lot...Where were you? 

Hope to keep you guys updated with pictures and reports.
Happy Fishn' :B

-Sarah


----------



## chaunc

Hey Sarah, i was there. You took that lot picture after i left. I did pretty good too.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Nice fish all around 

Just thought I'd let everyone know that today we got in our order of Jign' Rapalas and Kastmasters. Finally!!! 
Come and get your lucky lure 

-Sarah :B


----------



## chaunc

Did anyone take a walk down to the ramp to see how well the shoreline ice is holding up? Some of us PA guys are making the trip over in the morning.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

I'm shootin' for it. I'll be at linda's sometime in the morning, (8 or 9)


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Here are some of yesterdays catches 

1- Customer holding a nice size crappie caught on the North side.
2- Tom B. brought in these walleye, crappie & perch. They were caught on the North side on a #2 Swedish Pimple, SE of the island.
3- Zane holding up his 2 walleyes. Caught on the North side using a Vib'e'. We were impressed with this kids' fishing skills  The bigger walleye weighed in at 6lbs :B


Thanks for bringn' in the fish everybody. Keep catchin' em  
-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Here is another picture for you guys to gander at 

:B This 24.5 inch walleye was hooked and brought in by Frank Pruski  Caught on the North side in 11ft of water on a Blue & Silver Rapala. 

Keep bringn' them in guys 

-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Just came in, thought I'd post it before it got too crazy in here 

Caught by Tony on the North side. Walleye & Crappie. His secret lure....is still a secret, he refused to tell. lol

Enjoy your day guys, hope to see you soon. 

-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Here's another one, fresh off the ice. 

Butch caught these on a blue & silver Vib'e', on the north end by the island. Around 11 ft of water.

Good luck :B

-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Walleyes EVERYWHERE!! 

A customer caught these on a Blue & Silver Rapala by the island. And of course...Oscar had to sneak in the picture 

-Sarah


----------



## JIG

Doesnt look like many walleye left for the DNR though!:B


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

We finally got another pic 

The famous walleyes of Skeeter 


*Caught on a blue & silver Swedish Pimple. He said anything they were throwing at them was working *

Good Luck Guys!

Keep bringn' them in :B

-Sarah


----------



## tyrus3k

These photos sure are good advertising! Your really enticing me to head up to Mosquito and see what it's all about.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Make sure you stop by and see us. Thanks, Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

To all ogf members: If you stop by and see us make sure you sign our guest book. Why??
It is our way to get to know you. And everytime you sign in, your name will be put in a for a monthly drawing to win a $25.00 gift certicate. We will have these drawings at the end of march--april and may. One winner per month. YOU MUST BE A OGF MEMBER TO WIN. We will post winners name on this site. Thank you for your business, WE APPRICATE IT. 

Linda


----------



## FrankTheTank74

Is the ice out there almost gone? I wanna get out on my boat for Crappie. You guys are awesome. Can't wait to stop by this spring.


----------



## FishON32

Yep all the ice is gone. I believe Linda posted up earlier that the docks will be going in this weekend.


----------



## FrankTheTank74

Awesome...Will be there next weekend then as long as everything works out and the weathers not horrible. Here's to a good spring full of nice slabs.


----------



## ptlmbutler

Hello,

I always come here to read but rarely post. 
Me and my neighbor plan on heading to the causeway and trying for some Walleye this weekend. I have only fished Mosquito one time about five years ago and had no luck. In your opinion, is Walleye a good target or should we try for something else there? Any advice where they are holding this time of year (near bottom?) I would like to spend more time at Mosquito this year and HOPEFULLY land my first Muskie (I'll keep my fingers crossed).

Thanks a lot...


----------



## FishON32

Most people target crappie when fishing from the causeway. I've caught eyes off the causeway with a jig head and minnow but you have much better luck in a boat. If your after eyes you'll have better luck wading off the cemetery casting for them with a jig and minnow or something like an erie derie tipped with a crawler. You can rent a boat from Causeway Bait & Tackle and that would be your best bet for eyes.


----------



## FrankTheTank74

Are you renting boats there at causeway yet? Mine's not ready yet and I want to come out tomorrow.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Not yet, We probably need afew more days, because of the yucky weather that we had the last 3 days. That put us behind. So hopefully by Wednesday we will be ready to go. Thanks ,Linda


----------



## hammer40

are the docks in yet and have any northerns been caught yet this year?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

We have a few docks in ---enough to get you out there. Our com-a-longs broke and it put us behind schedule.
I only seen a couple Northern Pike in the lasat 2 days. They were caught on the Northend.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

I called the central court in Cortland (Trumbull Co.) and talk with the prosecutor.
I ask them if they could have the guys that are given community service for 
their crime ,if they could pick up trash off the 88 Causeway . I have not heard back 
from them, but they did sound interested. I'll let you know.
Linda


----------



## toomuchwork

I hope the trash you want them to pick up isn't from fisher type persons if so then what my dad used to tell me is true - "some people raise the dumbest kids". It's kinda funny if you can carry it in, it should not be as heavy to carry out!


----------



## broncoace67

Hi everyone,

I was reffered here by someone at vindy.com.

Linda, what would you reccomend if I want to catch some crappie? I went and bought one of those straight poles with no reel last year, went out to the causeway, and had no luck. Can't remember exactly what I used, but I think it was worms and minnows, with a bobber.

I have two boys 8 and 12, and would like to figure out a good method before I take them along, so we have some success, and they get interested.


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin

i think thats good community service lets keep the parks clean its worked up here with boy scouts years ago lets take to the prisoners


----------



## jonnyspeed

Linda,

Anybody picking up any Pike on the North end? I'm thinking of comming down this weekend.

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## hammer40

jonnyspeed said:


> Linda,
> 
> Anybody picking up any Pike on the North end? I'm thinking of comming down this weekend.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jonathan


any tips on catch pike at mosquito jonny?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

I have seen 2 nice sized Northerns in the last two days. They were caught on the northend on HotnTots. That's all that came in our shop.
Sorry I can't be more helpful. Linda


----------



## jonnyspeed

Thanks Linda that helps.

As for tips, As linda said diving plugs are good. I like Mepps inline spinners and swimbaits myself. If I could find some large live (or dead) bait I would try that too.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

toomuchwork said:


> I hope the trash you want them to pick up isn't from fisher type persons if so then what my dad used to tell me is true - "some people raise the dumbest kids". It's kinda funny if you can carry it in, it should not be as heavy to carry out!


Unfortunately about 95% is from fisher type folks. Calling them fisher type folks is being VERY nice. That only leaves 5% for car parts ,tires, dead animals,grills thrown from cars.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> I called the central court in Cortland (Trumbull Co.) and talk with the prosecutor.
> I ask them if they could have the guys that are given community service for
> their crime ,if they could pick up trash off the 88 Causeway . I have not heard back
> from them, but they did sound interested. I'll let you know.
> Linda


Thats a good idea Linda. They may be a little worried about the rocks and water though . Heck I would keep after them .

If OGF does another trash pick up I'll be there agian this year.

See ya Friday!!! Going out for the first time this year.


----------



## Guest

linda, did you get your microspoons in yet?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Yes, I did get the Microspoons in. Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Fishing Report for March 19, 2009




CRAPPIES: Doing very well from shore off the 88 Causeway using jigs and minnows, or wax worms and maggots. Night bite seems to be doing the best, but they are still picking some up in the early morning. Both sides of the causeway are doing ok. Not picking up buckets full yet, but that's just around the corner. 
Also inside the state park and by the spillway there have been reports. 
Out in the boats they caught some pretty nice sized crappies from the North and south ends of the lake. Microspoons are working great!!!!


WALLEYES: I've seen some nice sized walleyes coming in. Most are being caught from out in the boats. North by the island, and south by the cemetery. They are using Shad Raps, Walley divers, and Jigs and minnows, and jigs and worms. Blue and silver and perch colors are the best. Also a lot of guys are also using floating rapalas.
There have been quite a few waders out on the south end east shore toward evening. Some are bringing in limits. 

PERCH: Catching quite a few perch off the 88 causeway and inside the State park and out in the boats. 
The ones they are bringing in are really nice size. Fish for them the same as you would for crappies. 

Thanks for letting us be your bait shop!!

We very much appreciate it!!!

We have started posting fishing reports again on our 
web-site.( www.CausewaySportingGoods.com ) Every once in a while I will post the same report here on this site. Thanks, Linda


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Hey Linda 
Great seeing you again..Little cold out there today , but at least I got the dust blown off the boat and did manage two eyes Both at 17inches

Thanks for the GREAT minnow count and service..They don't count them here fellas

Hope to be back Sunday


----------



## hammer40

mirrocraft mike said:


> Hey Linda
> Great seeing you again..Little cold out there today , but at least I got the dust blown off the boat and did manage two eyes Both at 17inches
> 
> Thanks for the GREAT minnow count and service..They don't count them here fellas
> 
> Hope to be back Sunday


what u catch em on?


----------



## Guest

linda, do you remember the lightner brothers? any of them still come into the shop? fished with a mutual friend there in the 70s. we bought all of our stuff at your store. we were both much younger, eh? i do remember saturday and sunday morning out off the red barn. looked like a d-day armada. we drifted back then with cp swings and june bug spinners as well as harnesses. long time gone.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Yes, they all come in here. Al ususally goes out every morning. He'll probably be start fishing again in about 2 weeks


----------



## broncoace67

Is right now the "hot" time for crappie? Or is it still a couple weeks away?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

broncoace67 said:


> Is right now the "hot" time for crappie? Or is it still a couple weeks away?


Although they are doing pretty good out there , The "BIG BITE" will be in another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## broncoace67

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> Although they are doing pretty good out there , The "BIG BITE" will be in another 2-3 weeks.


Thanks. Drove by your place today. The whole family went to El Torereo on elm rd for lunch today. We decided to take a ride out to the causeway and see what's biting.

A friend of mine was there on the south side, said nobody was having any luck since he'd been there.

Think I might try the causeway one day after work this week.


----------



## hammer40

went to mosquito today for the 2nd sunday in a row, and once again virtually no luck...but the ladies at hte bait shop were very courteous and helpful, thank you see ya again soon


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

I just thought that we would let you guys peak at what is going on here lately 

These are the pictures that we have hanging on our "Causeway Hall of Fame"  Come in and get all the details 

Enjoy!

-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

More! 

Happy Fishin' :G

-Sarah


----------



## goodday

Wow, seems like "Lenny" in the pics has a good program working up there; nice fish!!


----------



## bountyhunter

HEY GIRLS ,when you gonna open a breakfsat bar, so I don;t have to get up so early ?? all we need is eggs bacon homefries and some toast , see you in the morning,jim


----------



## hammer40

goodday said:


> Wow, seems like "Lenny" in the pics has a good program working up there; nice fish!!


he's always in there pics with a stringer full of eyes!


----------



## FISHIN216

Nice Fish! hope that guy put that flathead back


----------



## hammer40

i gotta get this lenny fry guy to show me his secret


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> I called the central court in Cortland (Trumbull Co.) and talk with the prosecutor.
> I ask them if they could have the guys that are given community service for
> their crime ,if they could pick up trash off the 88 Causeway . I have not heard back
> from them, but they did sound interested. I'll let you know.
> Linda


That would be nice. The trash out there is getting way out of hand. I know when the season gets busy they have dumpsters out there, but some people are to lazy period to throw their trash away.

They need to patrol that area and start ticketing people for littering. Word would get out that a $500 fine isn't nice to pay just because you are to lazy to pick it up and throw it away or take it with you. 

That goes for everyone, I have seen trash blow off boats as well, so it's not just shore people. Secure your trash, and throw it away in the dumpster, or take it with you, if there isn't one.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Just thought I'd put some on that were took yesterday 

Hope to see you guys soon :T

-Sarah

btw... Lenny won't budge. lol We have tried and tried, all the info we get is if it's on his "windy side"


----------



## BigDaddy300

I saw those pics this morning when I was getting my minnows and it gave me hope for the day. The big question I have is Lenny fishing day or night?


----------



## walleyewonder

Look at the clock on the wall behind him and the color of the sky outside of the window? What time did you guys close on those days?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

We closed @ 9:00 p.m. on Saturday.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay

I have seen this Lenny out there, and know where the "windy side" is. 

No I will not tell so don't ask. Some secrets you just can't reveal.


----------



## Cull'in

What's the water temp at 'Squito right now?
Where are all the big bass pics?


----------



## BigDaddy300

Was out on Tuesday and it was 42-44 degrees everywhere I went. 

I am watching you Lenny


----------



## hammer40

thats a nice lookin catfish right....... there


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

Okay Lenny, we get it. You don't have to show off by going to the baitshop everytime


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

The latest temp. we have heard was 37 degrees at the spillway. 
Lenny is our bait shop camera addict. He always lets us take pictures of his great fish. Thanks Lenny. So guys..bring em' in 

I just wanted to post and let you guys know that we have finally fixed our photo gallery on our website 
http://causewaysportinggoods.com/defaultgallery.asp

You have to go to the last page to see the latest. 

Happy fishing :F

-Sarah


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> The latest temp. we have heard was 37 degrees at the spillway.
> Lenny is our bait shop camera addict. He always lets us take pictures of his great fish. Thanks Lenny. So guys..bring em' in
> 
> I just wanted to post and let you guys know that we have finally fixed our photo gallery on our website
> http://causewaysportinggoods.com/defaultgallery.asp
> 
> You have to go to the last page to see the latest.
> 
> Happy fishing :F
> 
> -Sarah


You should put the most recent pics first. Also I get an error when I click on some of them.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

We will work on that . Linda


----------



## WalleyeWhacker

Linda, Do you sell Ohio Fishing License?


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay

WalleyeWhacker said:


> Linda, Do you sell Ohio Fishing License?


Of course I am not Linda, but yes they do. Along with a wide variety of some good tackle.


----------



## hammer40

any updates on the walleye fishing report linda?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

It was a real slow day today. Nobody bought anything in...Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Yesterday proved to be a slow day, one light on the Causeway at 8pm. Today it seems to of picked up. Come on fishys!!

Anyone fishing in the Buckeye Walleye Tournament..Good Luck  Let us know your how you do. 

-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

And the winner is.............................
...........
...............
..........
............................................................
...........
.........
.............
.....
.

*Broncoace67* from Girard, Ohio.
You have 30 days to claim your gift certificate, or another name will be drawn. 

Happy Fishn' :F

Congrats!!!!!

-Linda & Sarah


----------



## broncoace67

Thanks Linda, I will be out tonight.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Went lastnight started out good with a big perch and a small walleye the waves picked up and everything just shut down! :[


----------



## slab sider

i went too last nite from 6 pm to about midnite and only had two bites i am going back out in the mornin i hope to do as good as i did last weekend i got three walleyes between 18 and 20 in. from the causeway well hope to see some of yall there in the mornin just look for a wight toyota 4runer with fl. plates and youl fined me yall keep a tite line and good luck


----------



## broncoace67

Hey Linda, didn't have any luck last night, other than the 25.00 gift certificate, thank you.

I was wondering if anybody offers any kind of charters on Mosquito. 

I was also wondering about any cleanups you guys were planning, and if you need volunteers. I was thinkin about bringing a bag with me next time and pick up around the area I fish. Wherever that happens to be.


----------



## thefishman

whats the water [email protected] mosquito right now?


----------



## bountyhunter

if you;d just start serving breakfast that;d be great .


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Last time we called, the water temp was 42 degrees...not too warm :/

And..breakfast? Ohhh ya  That would be great  
We did just find out that "Pooches", the bar across the street, 
has started serving breakfast Thursday, Friday & Saturday mornings  
We'll meet you there 

Here are some of the latest pictures for you guys. 
We also have an updated fishing report on our website.

http://causewaysportinggoods.com/page.asp?page=6

Have a good day guys  And if you are in the Buckeye Walleye Trail Tournament.. GOOD LUCK :F

-Sarah


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I did good on skeeter tonight for once WOOHOO


----------



## hammer40

i always get skunked when i go for anything besides catfish at mosquito! what am i doing wrong!!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Nothing its just that lake is either good one day or horrible the next depens on weather temp of water and wheather or not the water looks good been fishing it since I could hold a fishin pole and tonight was one of the better nights out caught 10 perch 2 crappie and a few nice walleye trolling near pike bay and we went back twords wallnut run and had some luck their 2! My brother hooked on to a GIANT PIKE id say over 35 inches at wallnut he got it up to the boat and the line snapped on him number 5 rapalas


----------



## hammer40

wow thats too bad


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Ya he was real bummed but we got into some eyes and he was alright.


----------



## hammer40

maybe one day ill get into some eyes at mosquito


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Took me about 3 years since ive hit more than 1 so good luck lol


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Just wanted to let everyone know, we just got in a new shipment of Microspoons. 

Good Luck :F

-Sarah


----------



## FrankTheTank74

I've been fishing the skeeter since I was a kid too. Another 2-3 weeks and the crappie will be on FIRE! You'll do good over by Pike Bay and the island. Last spring me and my bro-in-law brought home 60 crappie and a nice channel cat. Not bad for 8 hrs. of fishin.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

From the looks of those pictures in Post 191 ...The walleye's in Mosquito are doing very well...Time for me to give it a go........JIM......


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

We will be open on EASTER. Linda


----------



## cmiller

How much are those microspoons?


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay

Watched the weigh in for the walleye tournament they had 4/5, and they had some nice eyes brought in. Three of them were a shade over 5 lbs. 

Talked to another guy who said he watched them milk the females, and they told him there is 10lbers in there. 

The fish are definitely in there, it's all about being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay

cmiller said:


> How much are those microspoons?


$1 and some change, I bought some when they first got them, but can't remember the exact price.


----------



## ramjoe

Nice eyes there. Looks like some of our throw backs are getting a little bigger. Now if everyone else would do the same we could have a great fishery right in our back yard. Nice to see some size to skeeter eyes again . Throw backs come back ..


----------



## hammer40

ramjoe said:


> Nice eyes there. Looks like some of our throw backs are getting a little bigger. Now if everyone else would do the same we could have a great fishery right in our back yard. Nice to see some size to skeeter eyes again . Throw backs come back ..


yes!!! if only more people would throw back!!!


----------



## chaunc

hammer40 said:


> yes!!! if only more people would throw back!!!


You must be dreamin. The straw hat navy will be out in full force real soon. Can you say " put and take ".


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

ha. straw hat navy...I like that.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I dont get why they dont have a size limit thats just stupid ><
God forbid if someone catches a 12 incher and doesnt put it in their bucket at the causeway though see it happen more than often!


----------



## chaunc

MuskieManOhio said:


> I dont get why they dont have a size limit thats just stupid ><
> God forbid if someone catches a 12 incher and doesnt put it in their bucket at the causeway though see it happen more than often!


If it bothers you, do what you need to do. Like maybe fish a lake with a size limit. Then you'll have something to LEGALLY complain about. It's not a sportfishing lake. It's a put and take lake. Wont do you any good complaining about what they throw in their bucket. I've learned that over the years. They can keep 6 walleye any size they want. But only 6.:G If you see them keeping more than 6, turn them in.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Im not just going to fish another lake because of that I was just making a statement and thanks for the people that only keep 15 in walleye and above!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

I agree with Chaunc...If you want to put it in your bucket it is your choice....I personaly have a size limit I go by...Crappies 9 in. or better...however if I catch a 7 1/2 in deep and it starts bleeding it goes in the bucket..Last year I had at least 12 that did and they went home...this year will be no different...I can eat that fish as well as the gulls....Walleye's are 15 in...Now this is my choice not the law's....I call it selective harvest......Jim.....:F.......


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Thats pretty much what i do too. Because if they are not going to survive why not keep em. Dont mean to start nothing so.


----------



## hammer40

ya im all about 15 inch limit on walleye


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

Although I don't keep anything under 15 inches there is no need for a size limit on walleye in mosquito lake right now. When there is a shortage of smaller fish is when a limit would be necessary. There really is no shortage of small walleye right now. I agree with Chaunc. It's a put and take lake. always will be.


----------



## starcraft67

chaunc said:


> You must be dreamin. The straw hat navy will be out in full force real soon. Can you say " put and take ".


Straw hat navy,now that's funny


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Did bad at skeeter tonight got 1 17 incher and a 13 inch crappie. :[


----------



## FISHIN216

Size limit is definitely a Great Idea especially on mosquito


----------



## chaunc

MuskieManOhio said:


> Did bad at skeeter tonight got 1 17 incher and a 13 inch crappie. :[


Did you catch a lot of those 13 and 14 inch throwbacks last night? I'm hearing of guys catching 30 to 40 of them on each trip out. I hope a lot of them get to be keepers next year but i doubt it.


----------



## chaunc

theguy said:


> Size limit is definitely a Great Idea especially on mosquito


Do like some of us do and impose your own size limit. Throw them back. Next year when you catch em, they should be keepers. On a side note...... remember how many years Pymatuning had those 14 1/2" to 3/4" walleyes? Now look at it.


----------



## hammer40

theguy said:


> Size limit is definitely a Great Idea especially on mosquito


agreed....size limit would be a good idea on all inland lakes


----------



## hammer40

i also peronally think the limit should be less on inland lakes too....but thats just me


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I catch more 17/18 inchers than anything


----------



## nforcer1973

i've always said that their needs to be a size limit on the walleye at mosquito. why does milton, berlin and the mahoning river all have size limits? i've stopped fishing mosquito and starting fishing the other inland lakes and have caught bigger, fatter fish. if the state imposed a size limit on mosquito of 15 inches the fishing would be back to the great days of fishing at mosquito!!! i mean what kind of filet can you get from a 10 inch walleye anyways??? just my opionion........


----------



## chaunc

nforcer1973 said:


> i've always said that their needs to be a size limit on the walleye at mosquito. why does milton, berlin and the mahoning river all have size limits? i've stopped fishing mosquito and starting fishing the other inland lakes and have caught bigger, fatter fish. if the state imposed a size limit on mosquito of 15 inches the fishing would be back to the great days of fishing at mosquito!!! i mean what kind of filet can you get from a 10 inch walleye anyways??? just my opionion........


If you dont fish squito, why are you complaining about it? Leave skeeter alone. And be truthful here. Would you throw a 12" perch back if they didn't have a size limit? But seriously, if you enjoy catching bigger, fatter fish, you'll do best to keep fishing where you've been fishing. Some people just dont get it. Mosquito lake is NOT, i repeat, NOT, a sportfishing lake. They put a zillion fry in every year so people can eat some walleye. It doesn't take a lot of skill to take some home to eat. That and a few other things are what keeps the economy going there. You dont hear of any of the baitshops crying for a size limit, do you? You catch em and if you want to, throw them back like a lot of us do. Most of us impose our own size limit and stopped worrying about what others are doing. Thats the only way to work this lake..... or you and anyone else can just keep fishing those lakes with bigger, fatter fish. Not just my opinion. Until they change, it's a fact set in stone.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Latest pictures that have come in. 

Good Luck everyone!!! :F

-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

And.......more... 

-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

And.....even....more 

-Sarah

*Happy Fishing!!*


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

That picture of Laverne is just great lol


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Im the one with the under armour camo hoodie on.


----------



## hammer40

nice fish right there


----------



## Oldsman67

I'm With Chaunc your not going to catch 20"plus walleye every time but it makes it all that more fun when you do hook into a 28"er when your expecting an 18"er.Plus,its a fun fishery to take my kids,and they can appriciate catching walleyes with the same transformer fishing pole and bobber that they catch 6" bluegills on. You don't need $1000 down rigers and $400 rods and reels to have fun at this lake.If you want to catch alot of HAWGS,there are plenty of big walleye in the giant pond just a little peice north.


----------



## peple of the perch

nice pic. I see that there have been some nice bass caught. Anyidea on the weight/size?


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

people have every right to keep largemouth, but as a C&R bass fisherman it hurts to see some of those big boys gettin yanked out of there. But I eat some of the walleye I catch so if someone enjoys the taste of bass then I guess have at it.


----------



## FrankTheTank74

How has the crappie fishing been out there? I was going to go out perchin tomorrow on erie but might not now cuz of the windy forecast. My fall back is always skeeter. I'll have to see how it looks in the morning.


----------



## broncoace67

Here's a real technical fishing question for ya all. To get to the causeway, if coming from Girard which is faster, 11 to 82, or 11 to 88? I've gone each way but I didn't keep an eye on the mileage or time, and was wondering if anyone from south of Mosquito knows which is faster.


----------



## cmiller

11 to 88 is your best bet.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

peple of the perch said:


> nice pic. I see that there have been some nice bass caught. Anyidea on the weight/size?



The bass in the picture were 19inches each  Nice fish
- Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

FrankTheTank74 said:


> How has the crappie fishing been out there? I was going to go out perchin tomorrow on erie but might not now cuz of the windy forecast. My fall back is always skeeter. I'll have to see how it looks in the morning.


I think I am a tad late on replying.... 
From what our fishermen have told us, the Crappie are starting to pick up. We aren't seeing the bucket-loads... yet...but hopefully the water will warm up a bit and bring em' in.
Last night I saw a mess of ten Crappies, 11-13 inches, caught on the South side of the Causeway on a chart 1/8oz jig head and a small minnow.

Good Luck:F

-Sarah


----------



## chaunc

FrankTheTank74 said:


> How has the crappie fishing been out there? I was going to go out perchin tomorrow on erie but might not now cuz of the windy forecast. My fall back is always skeeter. I'll have to see how it looks in the morning.


When this wind dies down, i'd recommend drifting the 88 stumpfield. Those big ones will be in there heavy by the weekend. Pymatuning stumpfield in linesville has already heated up. Got over 50 sunday drifting spoons or minnows.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0004-18.jpg


----------



## hammer40

nice lookin crappie!!! what kind of boat u have chaunc?


----------



## chaunc

16 1/2 ft lund Mr Pike with a 90 honda four stroke.


----------



## cmiller

sure seemed busy today! I was there twice in 1 day. (I was wearing a green embroidered Paradise Landscapes shirt. )

Just wanted to thank causeway crew for allowing to park the trailer behind the store, in the field.


----------



## hammer40

chaunc said:


> 16 1/2 ft lund Mr Pike with a 90 honda four stroke.


think ive seen u at mosquito a few times, nice boat! its red right?


----------



## chaunc

hammer40 said:


> think ive seen u at mosquito a few times, nice boat! its red right?


Yepper. Got the microspoon stickers on it.


----------



## cmiller

How do you guys fish the microspoons?


----------



## chaunc

Just use it in place of a hook. Fish them the same way.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

The winner of the OGF $25.00 gift certificate for the month of April is "Chardon Bill" who visited us on April 16 and signed our guest book.
Congratulations!!!!!!! Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Hey guys...

It's been kinda quiet on here these days. I thought I'd stir things up a bit with some pictures.  Good Luck!! :F

-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

And a few more....


----------



## cmiller

Alot of nice looking fish being brought in! Can't wait to get the boat in the water. 

Thanks Sarah.


----------



## ezbite

what kind of spinner blades do you have out there?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Thanks for always checking our page out guys 

Here are some more pictures to glare at  lol

Good luck!!

-Sarah:F


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

And..MORE....AGAIN lol


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

God that little amish boy, laverne, cracks me up! He's got two pictures in there now.


----------



## Nick The Stick

Nice fish!!


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Hey Linda

Missed you on Friday. Think you were there just in the back room.. Wanted to Thank You and your crew .. My 7yr old daughter caught her first Fish Ohio crappie a 14incher.. One of your girls was nice enough to take her picture and fill out the necessary paper work to turn in the fish.To me that is going a extra step to keep a customer happy. Even before heading out the girls were very friendly talking to her, and showing her the photo album of catches. 
You got a GREAT crew working for ya..Thanks again Your crew helped make this a very memorable time for myself and daughter. 

When you get the time could you e mail that picture I'll pm ya my e mail address. I would like to post it on OGF NE page. My daughters name was Tori or it was taken as mirrocraft mike daughter on the side of the building in front of a red boat 

Thanks Mirrocraft mike


----------



## chaunc

Hey Mike, tell Tori that the Microspoons crew said congrats on a great catch and hope you guys get many more.


----------



## mirrocraft mike

chaunc said:


> Hey Mike, tell Tori that the Microspoons crew said congrats on a great catch and hope you guys get many more.


Hey Chaunc

Thanks !! 
I'll let her read this tonight.She will get a kick out it. Waiting for the picture so i can post it. Cant; find our cameras cord to down load it.

I did manage catching a Fish Ohio [email protected] on A chartreuse Mircospoon the same day 
They also busted a few other fish that day.
Thanks for turning me on to them


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

The winner of May's drawing for the $25.00 gift certicate is*RAMFAM.* Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

It was like going back to the good ol' days taking her picture  I use to fish Mosquito with my dad back in the day, the Sport Shop was always our last stop on the way home, for a picture of course.  Let us know when she gets her pin, and bring her back in for more pictures  I'll be posting the picture today :F

- Sarah



mirrocraft mike said:


> Hey Linda
> 
> Missed you on Friday. Think you were there just in the back room.. Wanted to Thank You and your crew .. My 7yr old daughter caught her first Fish Ohio crappie a 14incher.. One of your girls was nice enough to take her picture and fill out the necessary paper work to turn in the fish.To me that is going a extra step to keep a customer happy. Even before heading out the girls were very friendly talking to her, and showing her the photo album of catches.
> You got a GREAT crew working for ya..Thanks again Your crew helped make this a very memorable time for myself and daughter.
> 
> When you get the time could you e mail that picture I'll pm ya my e mail address. I would like to post it on OGF NE page. My daughters name was Tori or it was taken as mirrocraft mike daughter on the side of the building in front of a red boat
> 
> Thanks Mirrocraft mike


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Here you go everyone..check out the lastest catches
And I'd see what _Tori_ was using, our own *mirrocraft mike's * daughter...she out-fished quite a few of you last week lol 

Good Luck Guys!!

-Sarah


----------



## crappiewacka

Any new pics. to post, please, please, please? Maybe like my two boys, I don't want to mention names, but their initials are; *Tyler* and *Jared*. When you have time, they will be sooo thrilled to be on here. Thank you so much! It will fit in w/the thread , North end Mosquito. Dave


----------



## reubenpa

I have been catching some cats on the north end.. will post pics soon


----------



## reubenpa

I am new to the area, so far I love this lake!!!!! the Causeway B n T is the best bait shop I have been in ever I think. THe selection and the hours ae awesome!!


----------



## reubenpa

I now can post pics

north end 28.5 inches... my 5 yr old in the pic did catch it along with 4 others in 1 hour


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

The fish are in 
Thanks for stopping by to get your pictures taken.
BTW great picture *Tyler* and _*Jared*_ :good:
-Sarah


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

More pics


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

and finally..more 
Good Luck everyone.
Catch em' and bring em' in!!
-Sarah


----------



## crappiewacka

*Thank You, Sarah*!!!!  From Tyler and Jared.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Sorry for the lack of pictures being put on, the printer is out of service.... :/
As soon as we get it working I will post the recent pictures 
Hope to see _*Tyler & Jared*_ with some more fish soon!
Good Luck Everyone :T

-Sarah:F


----------



## dcfisherman

when's the best time to catch a walleye off the causeway??? and what do you use??


----------



## Rampie

So whats wrong with the printer? I might be coming over to fish friday or monday and could take a look at it for you. I am certified to work on computers. check me out at www.rampscomputerrepair.com. Either way I will say hey to you next time we are over.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Rampie said:


> So whats wrong with the printer? I might be coming over to fish friday or monday and could take a look at it for you. I am certified to work on computers. check me out at www.rampscomputerrepair.com. Either way I will say hey to you next time we are over.


We were just waiting for our ink delivery. Thanks for your offer to help though.
Do you happen to know how to connect up my fax machine?? Linda


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> We were just waiting for our ink delivery. Thanks for your offer to help though.
> Do you happen to know how to connect up my fax machine?? Linda


Plug it in.......


----------



## turkeymikey

How about some pics of Sarah??? She is way cuter than any fish!


----------



## Rampie

sure do Linda I have hooked a few up.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

And.... the winner................




is...............................................
..........








.............



*Wyhunt from Lisbon *


Come and spend your gift certificate 

Good Luck Everyone :F

-Sarah :T[/SIZE]


----------



## ezbite

aw man i didnt win guess im going to have to bring back your worm flat container and sign up again

congrads wyhunt.


----------



## ICB

New at OGF but a regular at Causeway bait and tackle. Do you have this give away contest every month? Where is the guest book at in the store?

Mike


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

We will have another drawing for the month of July and one more in August.
The book is usually on the counter, if not ask for it. Thanks to all of you that are signing up. Thanks, Linda


----------



## crappiewacka

Got a Reach magazine today w/coupon for one hour free boat/boat motor rental with purchase of 6+ hours. Good looking ad and a great deal! :B Thanks!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Some of the lastest pictures to hit our wall 

Good Luck :F

-Sarah


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Boy that 30 inch walleyes a HOG!


----------



## cmiller

Causeway Crew,

That was a 17" walleye I had caught. At the time, It wasn't measured. 
Keep up with all the great service yall provide as always. ~~ Charles Miller


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Just wanted to drop by and give a few notes 

First off, the winner for the OGF Gift Certificate is... "Beetle Baily" of Ravenna OH. Congrats!! You can pick up the Certificate anytime 

Second, the OGF Gift Certificate from last month still hasn't been picked up. "Wyhunt" from Lisbon. 

Third, I wanted to give everyone a little update on the fishing here on skeeter lake. We have been hearing that they are catching the walleyes on the South side, close to the cemetary. They are trolling or using drifting using the "Erie Dearie Weapons" or a Shadrap. Crappies are coming in, most are being caught on a simple rig like a minnow & bobber. And Catfish are always a-plenty on this great lake. They have been catching nice ones off the Causeway during the early morning hours.  Good Luck

Fourth, WELCOME OGF MEMBERS!! The Causeway Crew is looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone this weekend. I hope all of you will being making the great adventure to Skeeter for some great food & good fun  I wish I would be able to make it  Eat some of Linda's famous yum yums for me 

Good Luck 

Have a Safe & Happy Weekend :T

-Sarah :F


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay

What's going on out there, any new reports or pictures?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

The season has started to slow down. We have cut back on our open hours. They are as follows:
Weekdays 6AM-9PM
Weekends 530AM-9PM

We will also be closing around or on November 15th till the ice comes back onto the lake.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## FISNFOOL

How's the water level?

I have a 19 foot Starcraft with an I/O. I live in Mentor but Erie has been a big blow recently. Used to fish Mosquito a lot before moving to Mentor a couple of years ago.

You have the best dock and tackle store in the area. Been there plenty of times in the last 40 years.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

I'm sorry I haven't been posting , but After I sign in --it says I cannot post. Once in a while I"ll get through without any problems, but other times it won't let me. Does any one know what's going on with that. Thanks , Linda


----------



## Big Daddy

Very strange. I'll get Sporty to take a look.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Hi Linda,

I don't know if the problem is related but last week some were being blocked by an anti virus program error.


----------



## beetlebailey

Any picures????


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Just wanted to let you know we are co sponsoring with
Icefishing.com the *1st annual MOSQUITO ICE FISHING TOURNAMENT* 0N SATURDAY, FEB.13th, 2010. 
So keep that date open. 
More info will be posted soon. So watch for it. Thanks, Linda


----------



## Walleye Hunter66

If your gonna Fish Mosquitto This is The Best Bait Shop Around on the Lake Lots of Ice Fishing Tackle , A Few Rods Left , No AUGERS LEFT , Lots of Vibe's And Swedish Pimples, and Lots of Pan Fishing Jigs , Tip Ups about 4-6 left i bought 2 yesterday and alot of other things ... Good Selection Here It My Favorite Bait shop on Mosquitto ...
Wish They Had Sleds since Im From Texas Snow Sleds to get my Gear out is Hard to find ... So Im gonna Have to Rig up Some kind of a Sled tonight to drag my Gear out


----------



## chiefkoko22

hows the fishing off of the causeway has it started to pick up yet?


----------



## MuskieManOhio

chiefkoko22 said:


> hows the fishing off of the causeway has it started to pick up yet?


Was their the other day (Sunday)
Didnt even get a hit.


----------



## Dfrenzy

Could that be due to human error Muskie. Good luck to ya give me a ring if you want to hook up and wade some evening.


----------



## chiefkoko22

went to south side causeway yesterday, tried rapalas, tried fishing on bottom with crawlers, tried fishing with jigs tipped with minnows, tried with a good ole minnow on a bobber, got nothing not even a bite!


----------



## Gabriella

It's weird.
wish you good luck next time!


----------



## Keys Cotrtrell

next time we get good weather im gonna go up to the marina in the state park. have'nt been there yet this year


----------



## jonylulu

henhao...


----------



## cmiller

Any idea if there's another OGF meet and greet there this year?


----------



## REACHINGHIGHER4U

Hi everyone.. 

Linda (or anyone that can answer),
What kind of boats/motors do you rent out? Looking to head out there next weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## Jigging Jim

I believe that they are 14 foot deep V boats. I recall seeing 4 hp and 6 hp outboard motors one day when I was there at the store. Prices are good.


----------



## REACHINGHIGHER4U

thanks Jim!!


----------



## davidwillson

jonylulu said:


> henhao...


next time we get good weather im gonna go up to the marina in the state park. have'nt been there yet this year


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

2nd Mosquito Lake Ice fishing tournament 

Looks like we're are going to get an early start on ice fishin this year. Been a few guys out already. Heard ice is any where between 3-4 inches on the North end. Please be careful this early in the season. 
We will be opening early this year--even though our truck load of equipment hasn't come in yet , it should be here by next Friday. We will be open this week-end @8-6pm. Week days unsure of still. Please call and we will let you know the hours. 330-637-7076
So that brings me to the 2nd Annual Mosquito Lake Fishing Tournament!
It will be Saturday, Feb. 12th 2011. 8:00a.m.-2:30p.m..Mark your calendars!!! $1,500.00-1st place--$900.00-2nd place..3rd place-$500.00
4th place-$300.00 --5th place-$200.00. Entry fee is $60.00 per team. Max 75 teams.
To get more info and entry forms, please go to WWW.ICEFISHOHIO.COM
or call David Hoheisel @ 614-361-5548.
Thank you to all our customers this past season and see you soon.
Thanks, Linda


----------



## snake69

Linda,
Went to put your number in my phone(lost last one thru the ice) and I see you added an extra digit when you put it on the "hrs open/tournament" message. Figure you want the right one on there..........Snake


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Thanks snake 69. I fixed it. There was 18 cars in our parking lot ths afternoon. Unbelievable for this time of year. Loving it!!!!! Our ice fishing shipment should be in by Friday. Linda


----------



## samurmson

hey causeway crew. i seen a post you guys had about what people need fishing tackle ect. please get some spinner baits i loose mine under the bridge all the time but dont want to go home and have to go to walmart. if you get come boohyeah, or strikeking brand they will sell. thanks 
-sam


----------



## raiderdave

hi everyone,

I was told that there is a particular spot in mosquito where Northern Pike bite just after the ice is off the water. Think it was at the inlet of a particular stream. Does anyone have any info for me on this they would be willing to share?

Thanks!


----------



## jacson

Ice Is Starting To Float Out There. It Was All Clear On The South Side On 88, But I See That Some Of It Has Come Up To The Causeawy Again.


----------



## JimmyC

That time of year again! I cant wait to come up and get some minnies and microspoons from you guys and start slammin' the crappies. There's nothing like a day/night at the Cause!


----------



## Mike_13

Hey Causeway Crew. Thinking about heading out that way tomorrow evening to wade. Any reports from anywhere on the lake? Thanks! See ya tomorrow.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Hi Everyone, I'm looking out my window and i see a pile of ice that has made is to our ramp. Looks like it will be another week or two before we can get our docks in and boats ready to go. The South end looks pretty free from ice. ( I did see a few boats that launched across the street from us @ th Rt. 88 ramp. Heard they caught some walleyes, but no pictures to prove it yet. Also heard they were catching some nice sized crappies off the causeway, mostly from the south side of the causeway, because the ice blew up on the north side, and made it impossible to fish it in the morning. By afternoon it was melting some and a few tried there luck there.
As far as the waders go. I heard they were doing fair down by wallnut run, and a couple went near the bouy line. No word on how they did , though. 

Season Launching tickets will be in by next week-end. We are only selling 60 passes this year. (10 more than last year.) Price is still $30.00 per year. 
All of our bait is in and the shop is full of tackle!!!! We are ready to go. Hope to see ya soon. Thanks, Linda

MAY THE FISH BE WITH YOU


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Here are some pictures that have been takin in march.


----------



## DaleM

Looks like it's time to make the trip. Thanks for sharing those Linda.


----------



## chaunc

Those pics arent from this march. March has produced big time in previous years tho. That second pic of crappies would only have 1 keeper if they were. Notice the 03 in the corner.


----------



## Scooty Puff Jr.

chaunc said:


> Those pics arent from this march. March has produced big time in previous years tho. That second pic of crappies would only have 1 keeper if they were. Notice the 03 in the corner.


Umm apparently the guy from the last picture has a Delorean with a flux capacitor then...he's apparently been to March 27, 2011 before ...and the guy from the first picture was at the causeway a week or so ago talking about his day. And are ya sure that 03 isn't the month....Might wanna take a tape measure to the third guys then cuz they don't come marked. I coulda swore you were the one who used to keep the tiny fish and say limits weren't needed.


----------



## chaunc

I stand corrected. Missed that date on the last picture.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik

Man that guy in the waders can certainly catch walleye but I think he takes every limit he catches in for pictures. Lol no disrespect meant by that but DANG I've looked at pictures of him at the baitshop for years!


----------



## BIGFISH1985

yeah his name is Lenny he knows how to fish for the walleye there he always gets his limit


----------



## fishon667

Causeway Crew

Want to come up Thursday and get the boat wet-Will it be worth my while? I would think the north end by the buoys should be producing by now. Do you have any reports?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

They have been picking up a few walleyes at the bouyline. Mostly using Floating rapalas -Silver is a good color. Some are using jigs and minnows, other are using shad raps. No big linits yet in that section, but the waders are doing good. They have been catching perch, crappies and walleye off the 88 Causeway. And I hear they are doing pretty on the 305 bridge. That's all the info I have right now . We need a break in this weather. Linda


----------



## bern

We're going to come up this afternoon. First time fishing at mosquito. Will have waders only - can anyone please let me know what to use for the walleye when wading?


----------



## Ohio Ice

We will be having our first annual Ice Fish Ohio.com Summer Time Crappie Tournament on May 7th at Mosquito Lake. 

I would like to thank Linda for sponsoring and hosting the event at Causeway Sporting Goods.. 

I have attached the entry and rules. 

We hope to see you there.

David


----------



## dynamite1298

:G looking for boat rental


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Hi ----Please go to CausewaySportingGoods.com All info is there. Thanks, Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

*The Fishing Report for May 5th 2011*
FINALLY! After trudging through April with hopes that May would bring the good fishing season on, May is here & they ARE catching fish! Our Mosquito Lake Anglers are braving the elements of rain & wind and really proving themselves with full buckets. 
*ATTN: The water level is up considerably, be very careful when attempting to go under the Causeway bridge. They have slowed the outflow of water at the dam, expect the water to be moderately higher for around a month.*
Walleye - A lot are being caught on the south side in around 15-20 feet of water using: Wally Divers, Hot N Tots & Rapala Shad Raps. Some guys are also having luck on the north end, in-between the buoy line & the island using jigs & minnows. (Bright colors seem to be working the best as the water is muddy than usual.) The best bite seems to be late afternoon & early evening.

Crappie - We have seen some really nice slab size crappies off the ST. RT. 88 Causeway by the rocks. They are using jigs & worms to catch these great fish. The night bite seems to have finally turned on.

Northern Pike - Lately we have seen quite a few of these huge fish. Most of the people fishing for the Pike are trying to catch Walleyes and end up catching them. The guys are saying bright colored divers like a Shad Rap Rapala (Firetiger) works the best.

Bluegill - Mostly caught at night off of the causeway using a jig tipped with a minnow or red worm.

Catfish - Since the weather has started to bring warmth, the catfish are starting to be caught off the south side of the ST. RT 88 Causeway using jigs and worms.​
Hope to see everyone soon! :F


----------



## mirrocraft mike

Hey Linda

Thanks for the report..Sorry to have only seen you once this year.Gas prices are keeping me closer to home.

Do you know of any hotels REAL close to the dam end of the lake ? We talking budget here... 

Thanks Mike


----------



## Ohio Ice

I would like to thank everyone who came out to the event.

The water was way up and the boats could not get under the causeway. This high water detered a lot of anglers from coming out this year. 

However it did not discourage the winners. 

Ronald Scarborough and Robert Voda took home first place with 10 fish weighing 8.86 lbs. 

Second Place went to Tim Smith and Pat Mckonky with 10 fish,8.09 lbs. 

Third Place went to Kenny Smith and Tim Odem with 10 fish 5.66lbs.

I would like to thank Linda at the Causeway Sporting Goods for giving $25 gift cards to the top 3 finishers.

Next event is on Hoover on Sunday May 22nd.

See you all then.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Finally Sunshine!!!! Fish are biting and there's a good outlook for the weekend.
This has been a tough spring for us ,and all the other baitshops in the area and on other lakes. Please support the ma and pa stores. Our future depends on you. We lost all of March and April, and most of May due to rain, and now flooding. Even though this weather has effected us , I pray for the people down South and what they have lost. Thanks for your support, Linda


----------



## chaunc

Hey Linda, maybe we can generate some buisness for you with a get-together up there sometime next month. Doesn't have to be sponsored by OGF but the guys that enjoy fishing there can get together and have a campout/cookout one weekend next month. Anybody want to do this,post on this thread and we'll go from there.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

I would love that, but we leased out the section of the building that we usually had OGF gatherings, and I have no place to put the food, or supply shelter in case of rain. I really miss the outings we used to have here. If anyone is willing to really go primative, we could do that. The only date I couldn't do an outing is June15-20. My son is getting married in Georgia--And I will be there. ( Wow ......my 1st vacation in 8 years.) Thanks, Linda


----------



## ramfan

Can we do it on June25th, maybe an OGF catfish tournament? Or maybe a OGF walleye/Crappie Tourney?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Please list what type of fish you think this is.


----------



## BIGFISH1985

that is a white perch


----------



## Hoops84

Looks like a sheephead to me.


----------



## chaunc

Hoops84 said:


> Looks like a sheephead to me.


Yep, freshwater drum. Palest i've ever seen tho.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

the outing sounds like a plan, we may be able to help, how about some open/screened tents? even though we dont curently have a boat, can we fish from shore? open seats? , also, i believe thats a freshwater drum, nice catch!


----------



## Rastass Pennypacker

Fished from the causeway last night from 8pm until 1am on the south side. North side was too choppy and would have gotten wet. 2 people, 3 rods, 5 hrs and 1 fish. A 5" crappie. Some days are like that.


----------



## JimmyC

Rastass Pennypacker said:


> Fished from the causeway last night from 8pm until 1am on the south side. North side was too choppy and would have gotten wet. 2 people, 3 rods, 5 hrs and 1 fish. A 5" crappie. Some days are like that.


I hit 8 real good crappies (11''-12'') up there yesterday and a couple very small ones all caught in the rain and before dark on southside and a 7lb channel cat....nothing caught after dark. First time this year that i didnt get into them after dark. Also had something big take one of my rods out to the lake with it while I went to grab a sweatshirt....i heard it drag across the rocks and the splash while i was up at the car:at-wits-end:. Prob a huge cat swimming around dragging my quantum...haha


----------



## Rastass Pennypacker

Well, tonight was a little better at the Mosquito on the causeway. Pulled some nice crappies in from about 6pm to 10pm. One just missed Fish Ohio @ 12-1/2". Not a full basket, but some very nice keepers. Minnow on a bare hook was just as productive as minnow on a 1/16th oz chartreuse jig. All about 5' to 8' down. Wind kicked up out of the north at about 10pm and wasn't interested in wet feet, so it was time to go. Saw some big catfish pulled out of there while I was there too.


----------



## Ruminator

Linda, I'm really glad to hear you are going to get some downtime, a vacation to boot. Hopefully you'll find good weather down there. 
Have a great time!

- side note- I'd be interested in an OGF member's get together, but I don't think we can get it to be an OGF sponsored one.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Hi Linda

I have been sending a lot of folks your way from the Norton and Youngstown area. Hope they actually go.

In regards to the fish, it is a very pale freshwater drum. The fins are all wrong to be a white perch. Photo is of a white perch, sketch is a fresh water drum.

Was it caught at Skeeter?


----------



## chaunc

Linda, it was great talking to you and the girls friday morning. I tried those sniper grubs i told you about for a while but went back to my microspoons. They were slammin em. Forgot to show you the cooler when i came back in to get a mt dew.


----------



## bluegillmaster101

please visit my site: bluegillmaster101.webs.com


----------



## BassHunter0123

that fish is a freshwater drum


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

If we get the cold front that is expected., we will be opening This Saturday Jan14th for ice fishing. We will see how it goes. We won't have all of our orders delivered by then, but at least we'll have bait for you.. Miss ya all, Linda


----------



## CrappieFisher

Hi Linda!

How thick is the ice there??? It can't be too thick I'm sure. Any idea on how the Crappie outlook is for 2012??

Kind regards,
Frank


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Not thick at all. Ice is not good yet. Lots of slush. Haven't heard any reports on crappie fishing. Let's just hope this year will be better then last year. Linda


----------



## fishngolf

Hoops84 said:


> Looks like a sheephead to me.


I second that


----------



## FISNFOOL

I'm sure Linda and the crew took a hit with the bad ice fishing season. Let's make sure we give them extra support for the 2012-2013 season.

They are truly great people. My dad and I went there for years, now my son and grand kids continue the tradition.

Bait up at Causeway even though we catch breakfast at a place on 88 that sells bait too.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Thank you "FISNFOOL" for the post. It is very much appreciated. Linda


----------



## ramfan

Linda,goddess of the lake ! Will ya post when them Eyes and Crappies start hittin?


----------



## fish420

Hey guys new to the site but been fishing mosquito for many years can't wait to start hearing people talking about catching fish at my home away from home


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Ramfan...Got a real chuckle out of that post,. (I've been called a lot of things...but that was the best ever.) lol When they start biting , I will be posting it. Linda


----------



## ramfan

Linda"Goddess of the lake", Thank You ! .......And for everybody who doesn't know CAUSEWAY BAIT, check them out ! They have always gone the extra mile for my fishing needs !


----------



## mrphish42

Linda.....How's the water level as far as launching at your ramp? Also, since the new season is about to get under way.....How about a heads up on you hours of operation even if only temporary (for the balance of this month).....As usual, a well deserved early THANKS to you for your info..........Jon Sr.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Water level is still down, and we don't have our docks in yet. but some guys are using the ramp anyways. The docks, hopefully will be in by Wednesday, Depending on the weather. Right now our hours are 7-7. those hours will probably be changing as soon as the weather warms up some---to our regular hours ,which will be 5am-10pm weekends and 5:30am-10pm weekdays. Thanks and hope to see you soon, Linda

P.S Some crappies and perch are being caught off the 88 Causeway. And heard of some walleyes being caught wading on the Northeast shore and Everitt-Hull Road. 
PSS. Please patronize your mom and pop stores--our business depends on you. Happy Fishing and may this year be better than last. Thanks, Linda


----------



## fish420

On my way out to mosquito.. lets see what happens. Its sure looks like its gonna be a good night


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Web-site fishing report is updated. Pictures will be posted soon. 
www. CausewaySportingGoods.com

Docks are in and we are ready to go. Linda


----------



## CrappieFisher

Thank you for the update Linda! I hear that they are getting good Crappie off the Causeway.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

It's totally insane. Great start to a new year!!! linda


----------



## CrappieFisher

That's awesome Linda, and I'm glad to hear your doing well out there! I will see you tomorrow! =)


----------



## fish420

Crappie like crazy at night! Me and my buddy must have caught 75 in like 5 hours Saturday night. Lots of females. Only kept a few big ones tho mainly 9-11" males for dinner haha


----------



## carpslayer

im new to fishing panfish like crappie and ive been looking to come out to the lake to camp and fish... any tips a would be greatly appreciated... its threads like this that make me happy to be part of the fishing community!!


----------



## fish420

For crappie I just use minnows on a small hook with small splitshot 1ft from hook and another foot or two up put a bobber. Panfish like bluegill and perch I like to use the same setup its just about how deep the water is..


----------



## carpslayer

thanks fish420, Do you know if the fishing at the campground is any good? esp for carp and cats???


----------



## fish420

Yeah idk about the campground don't really go there much but thsere are a lot of big cats in that lake and I'm sure you can catch anywhere. I'm gonna try a lil this summer for them


----------



## ewok9713

is it just me or is the website down
thanks


----------



## crappiewacka

ewok9713 said:


> is it just me or is the website down
> thanks


I couldn't get on either....


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Work being done on website. Should be back up tommorrow. Thanks, Linda


----------



## fish420

Website or not I'm coming to see you guys bright and early Saturday morning. I hope the crappie are hungry


----------



## BaddFish

Causeway Crew- Do you sell drift socks? Thanks


----------



## Jhenderson

Looking to hit the lake real soon, tho we are looking at 40s all this week coming up ! Anyone having any luck with cats??? 

Also you guys who like facebook might wanna check out my fan page, its all fishing and Hunting and well anything outdoors, You can post freely pics and all. The Page is called The Ohio Outdoor Report.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Baddfish, Yes we do sell drift socks.3 sizes. Thanks, Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

It's that time of year again..... during the months of April, May and June we will be giving away one $25.00 gift certificate each month to one lucky OGF member who signs our "OGF sign in book" Thanks for your patronage. We love doing business with you. Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Mosquito bait shop-for sale 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After 58 years, we have decided to sell our family business ,CAUSEWAY SPORTING GOODS on MOSQUITO LAKE . With bittersweet memories, and all the friends and wonderful customers we have made throughout the years, this has been a hard discision.
Only serious inquires only. Please call my sister, Cathy @ 330-219-1338 or
myself, [email protected] 330-979-7997 to get an information packet.
Thank you so much for your patonage though all these years.


Thanks, Linda

Notice on Web-site also. www.CausewaySportingGoods.com


----------



## fish420

Whaaaaat?? Will there still be someone selling bait there? This is horrible news....


----------



## ramfan

We all know LINDA(Goddess of the lake) has a sign in book.....Are there any winners this year yet? Will see youns soon out there....gonna troll abit after dark and try to get some "Eye's feeding !


----------



## carpslayer

Just wanted to say thank you to Linda. I was there with my wife and son and she was very nice and helped us out with a situation and i am gratful. saved me a lot of time and frustration. Thanks Linda!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Congratulations to our winners of $25.00 Gift certicates for the months of April and May
April---Freak of Nature
May---Steelhead Fever
Have a great Day!!!!! Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

New Summer hours: Monday thru Friday 5:30am till 10:00pm.
Saturday and Sunday 5:00am till 10:00pm
Thanks --Hope to see ya soon. Linda


----------



## Joseph61189

Had a great time renting from you guys. My buddy caught his first couple of fish this year and it was a nice day to be out. Thank you for all the hard work you guys put in.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StormsWarning

just left from off the causeway, spoted a tornado! and packed the gear up quick! before hand i had caught just 2 small gills. the water is still really low on the south end to.


----------



## bridgeclaw

Is the launch ramp still open?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

For now it is. Maybe another couple weeks.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

New hours starting July 23rd.......6:00 a.m. till dark.


----------



## FISNFOOL

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> Mosquito bait shop-for sale
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> After 58 years, we have decided to sell our family business ,CAUSEWAY SPORTING GOODS on MOSQUITO LAKE . With bittersweet memories, and all the friends and wonderful customers we have made throughout the years, this has been a hard discision.
> Only serious inquires only. Please call my sister, Cathy @ 330-219-1338 or
> myself, [email protected] 330-979-7997 to get an information packet.
> Thank you so much for your patonage though all these years.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Linda
> 
> Notice on Web-site also. www.CausewaySportingGoods.com



THANK YOU and the family for all the great memories your business has created for generations of anglers.


----------



## Joseph61189

Is the bait shop still up for sale?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Hey Everybody!
With all the calls we have been getting, I thought posting a little report might be a good idea. 

Guys out fishing today are reporting 4 inches of ice. They are said to be catching crappie, perch & bluegill. The main area they are fishing is the North end by the buoy line and North of the causeway by the bridge.

This morning we spotted 7 guys total out for the fishing experience.

Feel free to give us a call @ 330-637-7076 for an up to date report on the lake conditions & the fishing report.

Hours: 7am-5pm

Be safe everyone! And, as always, let us know if you catch a big one!

-Sarah:F


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Well... it is that time of year again!

*4th Annual Mosquito Lake Pan Fish Ice Fishing Tournament*
Sunday, January 27th 2013
6am-7am Check in @ our shop. 
8am-3pm Tournament

Entry $60.00 per team

Prizes: 1st place = $1500.00
2nd place = $900.00
3rd place = $500.00
4th place = $300.00
5th place = $200.00
6th place = free entry 2013
*Big Walleye Pot $200*
-Payout is based on a 75 Team turnout-
*There are reserve dates incase our ice doesn't hold*

To sign up give David Hoheisel 614-361-5548.
Rules are on www.icefishohio.com

Come on out folks & experience ice fishing on Mosquito Lake!:G

-Sarah


----------



## DaleM

Thanks Sara.
Is Linda still around the shop? I was told the shop closed up and went out of business. Glad to see that isn't the case. Really nice to see your posting.


----------



## bountyhunter

thanks for the report and glad you and the crew are still with us.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW

Thanks guys for sticking with us. Miss Linda is still around spreading good fishing cheer 
The business is for sale, but still humming. Stop by & see us, we miss you guys!
PS. We have a Facebook 

-Sarah:F


----------



## jlami

Leaches

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish420

cant wait for a little bit of warmer weather, i miss mosquito, i dont like the cold enough to ice fish though haha see you guys in a month or 2.


----------



## fish420

so, no ones on here anymore?


----------



## cmiller

Hope causeway has a good stock on those whistler jigs! I need more of them!


----------



## robburmeister

your shop is great and I stop in often. YOU HAVE A GREAT SELECTION of fishing gear and we do really well out there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DaleM

Linda??
Are you guys still around. A few of us are thinking of coming up your way this Spring and would love to stop by and visit with you.


----------



## fish420

DaleM said:


> Linda??
> Are you guys still around. A few of us are thinking of coming up your way this Spring and would love to stop by and visit with you.


i dont know where i would buy bait if causeway baitshop wasnt there. i know theres other places but i always stop at causeway first.


----------



## doegirl

Was at the shop a few days ago. Things are OK and they are getting the shelves stocked up. Like most baitshops, they took a financial whoopin' with the low lake levels last season. Hopefully this season works out better for all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishOhio123

Please let us know when the website is done!


----------



## cmiller

Went yesterday and talked to Linda. She said She hasn't been on here for a while and tell everyone hi!


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy

Welcome Causeway!! Here's to a great season!!


----------



## bountyhunter

just a heads up linda sold the shop couple yrs back. BUT its still open under new owner.


----------



## snag

Yeah that is a 6 year old post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sylvan21

It's closed at this time, till the ice gets here!!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaleM

I was looking through a lot of old post today and run into this one I know nothings been posted in a year but just had a Lotta great memories come back after reading it. And Linda at Causeway and her crew a very special person as anyone who knew her knows. She done so much for OGF over the years and always went out of her way to make sure we were welcome. Some of you may not remember some of you will she opened up the area behind the store an the old shop for camping and we had several outings that lasted sometimes up to a week I can’t explain the fun I had up there and at times in fact many times wish we still had that. A OGF changed over the years, some better some not so much. When we made the decision to let loose of the original OGF we did so as an ownership group at the time I think we were already for it but I know for a fact some of the original people still wish we had it. Just wanted to re-live the memories a little and to wish all the members that remember Causeway bait and tackle and the fun we had there with a OGF Are doing OK with the virus epidemic we’re dealing with I personally hope this goes away soon and we all can get back to doing what we love thanks for the memories Linda hope you’re still around and if you are I know you’re looking down on all of us.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I was able to go to one of the camping outings, one of the first OGF outings I went to...very good time.


----------



## EYEMISOR

DaleM said:


> I was looking through a lot of old post today and run into this one I know nothings been posted in a year but just had a Lotta great memories come back after reading it. And Linda at Causeway and her crew a very special person as anyone who knew her knows. She done so much for OGF over the years and always went out of her way to make sure we were welcome. Some of you may not remember some of you will she opened up the area behind the store an the old shop for camping and we had several outings that lasted sometimes up to a week I can’t explain the fun I had up there and at times in fact many times wish we still had that. A OGF changed over the years, some better some not so much. When we made the decision to let loose of the original OGF we did so as an ownership group at the time I think we were already for it but I know for a fact some of the original people still wish we had it. Just wanted to re-live the memories a little and to wish all the members that remember Causeway bait and tackle and the fun we had there with a OGF Are doing OK with the virus epidemic we’re dealing with I personally hope this goes away soon and we all can get back to doing what we love thanks for the memories Linda hope you’re still around and if you are I know you’re looking down on all of us.


----------



## EYEMISOR

Wasn’t there a Elvis impersonator at one of those? Good times


----------



## chaunc

That was her brother. Don’t know why the group decided to stop traveling north to have these functions. They never come here anymore. Had some nice friendly low money website member only tourneys there. Great fellowships too. Those were fun times with us older members getting to put faces to screen names. Like Dale, I miss those times of old OGF.


----------



## snag

chaunc said:


> That was her brother. Don’t know why the group decided to stop traveling north to have these functions. They never come here anymore. Had some nice friendly low money website member only tourneys there. Great fellowships too. Those were fun times with us older members getting to put faces to screen names. Like Dale, I miss those times of old OGF.


Yeah those picnic / camping get together s were nice behind Linda’s place, the food was great especially those perch bacon maranade wraps on the grill, and the drawings had good stuff, if my memory hasn’t gone to far from me you won a big looking red and white bobber cooler. Lol..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meats52

Chaunc have you fished Mosquito yet this year? Between what I have going on at home, the weather and now turkey season I haven't had my boat on the water yet.


----------



## chaunc

meats52 said:


> Chaunc have you fished Mosquito yet this year? Between what I have going on at home, the weather and now turkey season I haven't had my boat on the water yet.


One time Dom. Drifted the stumps. Got 18 combined. No walleye. 18 mph wind blew me off the lake.


----------



## REY298

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> OUR WEBSITE ISN'T FINISHED YET , BUT YOU CAN CHECK OUT WHAT IS DONE. THERE IS A LOT MORE TO COME.
> WWW.CAUSEWAYSPORTINGGOODS.COM
> ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE GREATLY APPREICATED. LINDA


Linda, I've been visiting your bait shop since I was a small child and I visit it to this day. Your father left you a wonderful legacy. Your dad's bait shop was my grandfather's favorite stopping off point for information and of course bait before we hit the lake! At any rate, thanks for keeping it going with a warm welcome and great service. God Bless and have another great season! Oh, by the way, I am 70 now!


----------



## fishingful

DaleM said:


> I was looking through a lot of old post today and run into this one I know nothings been posted in a year but just had a Lotta great memories come back after reading it. And Linda at Causeway and her crew a very special person as anyone who knew her knows. She done so much for OGF over the years and always went out of her way to make sure we were welcome. Some of you may not remember some of you will she opened up the area behind the store an the old shop for camping and we had several outings that lasted sometimes up to a week I can’t explain the fun I had up there and at times in fact many times wish we still had that. A OGF changed over the years, some better some not so much. When we made the decision to let loose of the original OGF we did so as an ownership group at the time I think we were already for it but I know for a fact some of the original people still wish we had it. Just wanted to re-live the memories a little and to wish all the members that remember Causeway bait and tackle and the fun we had there with a OGF Are doing OK with the virus epidemic we’re dealing with I personally hope this goes away soon and we all can get back to doing what we love thanks for the memories Linda hope you’re still around and if you are I know you’re looking down on all of us.


They were fun and the westbranxh outings.



snag said:


> Yeah those picnic / camping get together s were nice behind Linda’s place, the food was great especially those perch bacon maranade wraps on the grill, and the drawings had good stuff, if my memory hasn’t gone to far from me you won a big looking red and white bobber cooler. Lol..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perch roll ups. I still make them.


----------



## Ruminator

Definitely great times!
Jerry, your memory is still sharp!
I remember handing that big bobber cooler to chaunc when he won it.

And some of you might remember the outing at Mosquito(south end) when Jason-Stinky Fingers trailered his big Lake Erie boat to it.
Seems like the trailer was a triple axle. 
Early days way back when... a small group of guys attended. I remember meeting 'bula fisherman for the first time at that outing, as well as some other members.


----------



## chaunc

Just got rid of that cooler a couple seasons ago. Gave it to a young fisherman who thought it was the coolest cooler going. I won some money that day too for finishing first in the Crappie tourney. The food was fantastic and fellowshipping was great.


----------



## Ruminator

chaunc said:


> Just got rid of that cooler a couple seasons ago. Gave it to a young fisherman who thought it was the coolest cooler going. I won some money that day too for finishing first in the Crappie tourney. The food was fantastic and fellowshipping was great.


I'm glad to hear that you got some use out of it chaunc. And that it went to someone who would enjoy it. 

And all that carry-on food! It was so good.


----------



## DaleM

chaunc said:


> Just got rid of that cooler a couple seasons ago. Gave it to a young fisherman who thought it was the coolest cooler going. I won some money that day too for finishing first in the Crappie tourney. The food was fantastic and fellowshipping was great.


Chaunc, I have pictures somewhere of you winning. I’ll try to post them if I can find them. Great to hear from you.


----------

